# Cocco slabs



## kailijs (May 7, 2016)

Somebody can explain how to prepere cocco slabs before start plant in them. I have driping system with nutrimatic second timer with spikes (2liter/hour)
Cocco slabs can fit in libra bak 100cmx15cm ? 

Coco slab must soke for 24 hours in 5.2ph - 5.5 Ph nat then feed with 5.8Ph dayly ? 


How much in 24 hour cycle plant must received water in slab ? ~ 1 liter to plant in one libra bak i put libra with 4 plants.

Thank you!


----------



## Grower13 (May 7, 2016)

is it the fine coco coir or is it chipped coco?


where did you read this?

here is good info on coco

http://www.just4growers.com/stream/...f-trying-hydroponics-then-try-coco-coir!.aspx


----------



## kailijs (May 7, 2016)

I`m would like to change grodan rockwool slabs to coco slabs - want to know i need change libra baks also or coco slabs fit in these libra baks or it is diferent system. 

please explain me.


----------



## kailijs (May 7, 2016)

now i have 100x15 slab who fit perfect in libra bak. coco slab is the same sizes  

in what ph level must soke coco slab 5.2 5.5 6.0 ?


----------



## kailijs (May 7, 2016)

i wand buy best coco slabs i think cana coco is good enought


----------



## Grower13 (May 7, 2016)

kailijs said:


> i wand buy best coco slabs i think cana coco is good enought


 

I think cana coco is very good coco........ I use a ph range of 5.5 to 6.2 with my coco grow mostly........ depending on how fine the coco is you may need to add perlite to it so your plants don't stay to wet to long. I use chipped coco mostly now in stead of the fine ground coco....... I think coco is the easiest medium to grow cannabis  in.......  getting the finer coco to drain well and not get to wet is about the only issues I've seen using coco......... I like it much better than rockwool.


BTW..... click here>>>>> http://www.just4growers.com/stream/...f-trying-hydroponics-then-try-coco-coir!.aspx


----------



## kailijs (May 7, 2016)

who can explain how to preper canna coco slabs 100cmx15 cm for statr planting - need soke 24 hours - what to do with coco ???


----------



## kailijs (May 7, 2016)

Grower13 said:


> I think cana coco is very good coco........ I use a ph range of 5.5 to 6.2 with my coco grow mostly........ depending on how fine the coco is you may need to add perlite to it so your plants don't stay to wet to long. I use chipped coco mostly now in stead of the fine ground coco....... I think coco is the easiest medium to grow cannabis  in.......  getting the finer coco to drain well and not get to wet is about the only issues I've seen using coco......... I like it much better than rockwool.
> 
> 
> BTW..... click here>>>>> http://www.just4growers.com/stream/...f-trying-hydroponics-then-try-coco-coir!.aspx




All work the same like with rockwool, checking e and ph the same and drainage with libra baks ? How much in 24 hours one spike must give water with nutrients for one plant (can i use 2liter hour spike for plant with 4liter ventiel/hour) ??


----------



## Grower13 (May 7, 2016)

kailijs said:


> All work the same like with rockwool, checking e and ph the same and drainage with libra baks ? How much in 24 hours one spike must give water with nutrients for one plant (can i use 2liter hour spike for plant with 4liter ventiel/hour) ??


 
Your going to have to experiment with it some in your system and setup....... based on my experience with coco I'd suggest you start with the lower flow spike. I fear you may experience overwatering issues.


----------



## lyfespan (May 7, 2016)

hi Kailijs, sounds like someone might be from iceland or a scandinavian country?

i think the OP is referring to these coco mats






[ame="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01EX3DLNW/ref=s9_wsim_gw_g86_i5_r?ie=UTF8&fpl=fresh&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=desktop-4&pf_rd_r=1FWY2XV586YKGT26M5NW&pf_rd_t=36701&pf_rd_p=2437869522&pf_rd_i=desktop"]http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01EX3DLNW/ref=s9_wsim_gw_g86_i5_r?ie=UTF8&fpl=fresh&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=desktop-4&pf_rd_r=1FWY2XV586YKGT26M5NW&pf_rd_t=36701&pf_rd_p=2437869522&pf_rd_i=desktop[/ame]






kailijs for coco you want to pre soak it with the correct feed and ph for what will be going into the coco, less feed for seedlings and smalls and more for the teens and adults.

coco should never dry out completely like soil, water lightly till roots get established then you can water as much as you like


----------



## lyfespan (May 7, 2016)

Grower13 said:


> Your going to have to experiment with it some in your system and setup....... based on my experience with coco I'd suggest you start with the lower flow spike. I fear you may experience overwatering issues.



you can only over water smaller plants that havent developed enough roots, once developed, you can not over water coco, you would have to have a drainage issue with the pots to overwater coco. its like saying youre gonna over water hydro:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Grower13 (May 7, 2016)

lyfespan said:


> you can only over water smaller plants that havent developed enough roots, once developed, you can not over water coco, you would have to have a drainage issue with the pots to overwater coco. its like saying youre gonna over water hydro:vap-Bong_smoker:


 

I think a constant drip into the coco slabs could cause some issues........ not the same as watering a plant in a pot once a day........  I have seen some to much water issues with using the brick coco coir even with bigger plants....... smart pots help some..........but yes the drainage properties for coco are awesome for growing mj........ takes some practice but once you figure it out........ easy peasy


----------



## kailijs (May 7, 2016)

somebody knows how much need to give water with dripers per plant dayly to didnt owerwater and didnt give  less water ??????


----------



## zem (May 7, 2016)

how much water depends on several factors like temps humidity size of plants, strain and size of pots etc... the trick is to water just enough to keep it moist and airy enough for roots to pick up, at that time the plant will require full saturation of the slabs every watering and the frequency of the waterings will be determined by the factors that i mentioned. I recommend that the coco be flushed rigorously because it many times contains salt NaCl form, sometimes they even soak it in Calcium nitrate solution to precipitate the salt


----------

